# Virginia Beach, VA Male Pen 58 Gorgeous!!!



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Did a quick search through the threads, and did not see him listed. What a hunk!!



*Name: 058_Roy*
Rescue ID: 058
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Male
Description:
Come see me in pen #058! 

Contact Virginia Beach Animal Control for more information about this pet. 

Note: I was found with a metal chain collar.


Virginia Beach Animal Control has wonderful pets available for adoption. Please make time to visit all the animals currently being housed at the Virginia Beach Animal Control Bureau. We are located near the Virginia Beach Municipal center at 2665 Leroy Dr., behind Princess Anne Middle School

Owners may reclaim their animals from 
10AM to 6PM Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays
CLOSED on Tuesdays
11AM to 7PM on Thursdays
9AM to 3PM on Saturdays and Sundays

*<span style="color: #FF0000">For more information please call (757) 385-4444 option #2.</span> *


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wowie-zowie, he IS gorgeous.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

holy mother of pearl! hubba, hubba big guy! It looks like he has been well-cared for. I hope his family finds him!
If not, I'm sure the VGSR Virginia Beach ladies will watch him like hawks.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very gorgeous! He looks a lot like a stud that I know.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

OMG he is stunning


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

wowsa!!!


----------



## Clearmeadowstables (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry, this boy has already been posted.







Happens........









NOT sure where he went, I searched back to pg 16 to the 10th of Jan................








He's NOT on the follow-up forum either..........









He has been posted here before, I seen him & was drooling !


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG, he is gorgeous.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is his original thread. VGSR is aware of him.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post968614


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He also has several apps on him


----------

